# Buffalo Chicken Drumsticks



## sqwib (Jun 3, 2011)

[h3]Smoked Drumsticks[/h3]
USDA ON CHICKEN











I was a bit skeptical about smoking drumettes, but my skepticism was soon averted after my first bite.

I decided to Smoke a batch of these as appetizers for the evening along with some ribs that I had promised to make for my nieces birthday dinner that needed to be vacuum sealed and frozen for the following week camping at Knoebels..

It bothers me to half fill a smoker, so I threw on a bunch of onion slices, that were later vacuum sealed and frozen for future cooks.

So lets get started, I rubbed down about 15 or so drumsticks with my basic rub, placed them on the smoker and salted the skin with some (coarse) kosher salt, went a bit heavy on the salt.

After 2 hours on the smoker @ 225° - 250°, I sampled my first Drumstick, WOW, it was delightful, the skin had crisped up nicely, mostly all of the fat had rendered out and it was incredibly tender... yes, fall of the bone tender.

The rub had penetrated the meat nicely and was very flavorful.

The skin had a nice flavor and was salty but not too salty, I wonder if the salt had anything to do with helping the skin crisp up?

I then split the batch in half, placed a hotel pan on the firebox, melted some butter in "Frank's Red Hot", threw the drumsticks in the pan, coated liberally and placed back in the smoker.

I left them in the smoker until the sauce had thickened, shifting the drumsticks often to coat them, making sure not to destroy them. Interestingly enough the skin did not get gummy or rubbery in the sauce, I suppose enough of the fat was rendered from the skin to prevent this... I cant handle rubbery skin!

I suggest Serving the hot ones with some celery sticks and bleu cheese, the heat really creeps up on you, you can also add a cup of Ranch Dressing to the hot sauce to mellow it out a bit.

Serve the mild ones with Ranch Dressing for dipping or your favorite Barbecue Sauce.

These were a huge hit with the entire family.

I am gonna try cutting the heat with some with apple cider and do a batch with some orange juice.

Below are some pics and how I prepared them, I kept it as simple as possible and with doing that, I know I can have some quick appetizers with minimal effort.


Enjoy!


----------



## boykjo (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks awesome swib.............


----------



## cheezeerider (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks awesome Sqib. Gotta love a simple appetizer.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 3, 2011)

Delicious!!

  Craig


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 3, 2011)

Your drumsticks look awesome, very nice color. They look tasty.

Nice pics too, the Bearview was great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2011)

-------->>>
	

		
			
		

		
	







Outstanding SQWIB !!!

Nice BearView!!!

Normally BearView should be Zoomable, but you got in there so close, you got this old Bear's tongue hanging out!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## meateater (Jun 3, 2011)

Very nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## chubbabubba (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd never thought smoked buffalo wings, looks great. I love buffalo wings.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 4, 2011)

WHOA! AWESOME!


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 4, 2011)

You are killing me  Wow What a meal

thanks for the Qview


----------



## sqwib (Jun 6, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> -------->>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zoomable, how do you do that? Cant get mine to zoom in from webshots.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2011)

I leave my pics larger than the forum will post them, so the forum shrinks them when I use "Insert Image".

Then when you "left-click" on the pic, they come up big again.

I think everybody that doesn't shrink them first, or doesn't go through Photo-bucket first, has "Zoomable" pics.

When I click on your's, it pops up the same size, so I'm guessing your camera is set to take them that size, or you shrank them some where along the way.

I don't know much about cameras or computers, but that is my guess.

Bear


----------



## venture (Jun 6, 2011)

Those are some nice looking wings!  Some folks here say that anything that can be cooked can be smoked.  There are some things that I still don't smoke, but seeing those wings, I will be smoking some real soon!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 7, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I leave my pics larger than the forum will post them, so the forum shrinks them when I use "Insert Image".
> 
> Then when you "left-click" on the pic, they come up big again.
> 
> ...


I post them directly from my website or from webshots, which is 600 max.

My pics are taken at 5184 x 3456,

may try putting the "Money Shots" in the album on here.


----------



## chef willie (Jun 7, 2011)

YUM....got some legs in the freezer to do up....good inspiration, love Buffalo style......mo' hotter, mo' better


----------



## sqwib (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok bear try this, hope this works



















Uploaded from Desktop


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 7, 2011)

Is it lunch time yet?

Did you have your macro on for those close-ups?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 7, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> Ok bear try this, hope this works
> 
> Uploaded from Desktop




Holy SHOOT !

I don't even think those pics are Legal !!!

That's gotta be Grizzly BearView !!!

Wow!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## biaviian (Jun 7, 2011)

If you use the thick Franks then it will cut the heat for you. It seems like it is about 1/2 the heat yet the same flavor (except it is as thick as ketchup).  I too do this but on the grill.  I haven't used Franks in the smoker yet.

Looks great!!


----------



## alelover (Jun 7, 2011)

Those look awesome. I'm going to lunch now.


----------



## big twig (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow the wings look great! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I make wings the same way in the smoker. The last couple of times I made them I injected the wings with the franks and butter mixture then smoked then flash fried. I tossed some in sauce afterwards and left some plain looking, people didn't understand why they thought they were eating regular wings but getting a buffalo flavor. It is a little more work then needed but kind of fun to make and the flavor is great. Those pictures are killing me, now I want wings.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 7, 2011)

ThunderDome said:


> Is it lunch time yet?
> 
> Did you have your macro on for those close-ups?


No macro, just used my 28-135 lens




Bearcarver said:


> Holy SHOOT !
> 
> I don't even think those pics are Legal !!!
> 
> ...




I'll try to post like this for now on...if they're legal.




Biaviian said:


> If you use the thick Franks then it will cut the heat for you. It seems like it is about 1/2 the heat yet the same flavor (except it is as thick as ketchup).  I too do this but on the grill.  I haven't used Franks in the smoker yet.
> 
> Looks great!!


I think I'll try that, looks like next batch will be a Mild and a Hot!




BIG TWIG said:


> Wow the wings look great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is very interesting...any problem injecting such a small area?


----------



## big twig (Jun 7, 2011)

"That is very interesting...any problem injecting such a small area?"

The first couple were hard but after figuring it out it was easy. If you don't have a slanted end needle (1 hole at the tip) and you have a needle with 2 holes you have to plug the hole furthest from the tip ( I used saran wrap and a piece of tape to hold it). Then inject at an angle to where the hole is facing the meat, slight squeeze on the plunger and your in business. After the first couple you do it will be second nature. I tend to place them in the smoker injected side up so the mix cooks in the meat and doesn't just drip out. I hope I explained it good enough, it would be much easier with pictures. I guess I am gonna have to make wings this weekend if the weather holds up.


----------



## happy2meatu (Jun 8, 2011)

Now thats some que to cluck about... (raging laughter)


----------



## sqwib (Jun 8, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> -------->>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Updated Original Post to *"BearView"*, thanks for showing me the light!!!


----------



## get smoked (Jun 8, 2011)

ok, now I'm hungry.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 8, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> Updated Original Post to *"BearView"*, thanks for showing me the light!!!


LOL---I'm still way ahead, because of getting to see all of your great threads!

Now I'm going to see the new ones even better !!!

Bear


----------



## tyotrain (Jun 8, 2011)

Man O Man them look great.. nice job bet they were tasty


----------



## chrisnannenga (Jun 12, 2011)

My mouth is watering, this is my first reply cuz those thing look awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hell of a job.


----------



## dutchovenchef (Jun 13, 2011)

ThunderDome said:


> Is it lunch time yet?
> 
> Did you have your macro on for those close-ups?


I don't know about a macro, but I think a napkin was needed to catch the drool from all of those awesome pictures!  I can't wait to try wings now!!


----------



## grillmasterdan (Jun 14, 2011)

Looks and sounds awesome!! My wife and I along with our buddies are tremendous Buffalo wings fans, this is definitely something that I am going to try. Thanks for the idea :)


----------

